# Growth rates of trigger, lionfish, trigger, etc



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone have an idea of how fast a panther grouper, violtan lionfish and niger trigger grow? Are these 5 years to get good size or do they grow fast? Anyone see a problem with these being together in fowlr?

I'm such a newbie...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Heh you got trigger twice there :laugh:

All saltwater fish, in general, grow slowly.

Although, panther groupers, I do believe, grow pretty fast and get up to 30", needing like a 300g+ tank, so watch out there, plus they turn ugly ass dark grey with brown spots.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya your going to need a big tank, and some good filtration. triggers depending on the species can get quite large, but do grow realtively slowly even by saltwater standards. lions range from small 4-5 inches, the dwarf species to over 18" the volitans and like triggers and groupers are messy eaters. avoid live food if you can they tend to become addicted in the home aquaria and will not eat other foods. Panthers get big, and grow fast by salt standards, and although they are pretty when young they get, atleast imo, hella ugly when bigger.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Heh, yeah trigger got in there twice.. All of this is just a consideration at the moment.

Thanks scratch panther grouper off the list then. I was aware they get huge but not aware they changed color and got ugly. Any under 20" max size pretty looking groupers that could go with a lionfish, and niger trigger? hamlet groupers get big?

Filtration for huge saltwater tanks? Do you just use hella lot of live rock or ad a filter like fx5?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lots of lr, a big sump with a fuge with macro algaes, a big skimmer, and lots of flow would be ideal.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> lots of lr, a big sump with a fuge with macro algaes, a big skimmer, and lots of flow would be ideal.


I figured on lr, huge skimmer, and lots of powerheads for a larger tank like 300g+, but didn't consider a sump. Is this the only way? Can't take the easy way and use something like a huge fx5 or two as backup?

Stupid idea to setup something like a 125-180g for a while and move and everything in it when bigger to a huge tank? Or would this be a pita and better just to setup the tank once?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well the sump is probably going to be needed because none of the high end skimmers are hob. also it is a place to hide all of your equipment. for flow look at tunez or seio. I would just set up the big tank first it would save you lots of money and headache in the longrun. for a skimmer, asm for the budget minded, deltech euroreef and precisionmarine, if your not.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey grat advice rbp.

I just wanted to add my 2 cents and say my niger trigger is growing really slow, but seems to be a very intelligent specimen.

but I hear that they all have there own personality.


----------

